# eSecure all in 1 mini card reader



## shack42 (May 18, 2012)

anybody has instructions on how to use this item I,ve tried it seems to download from 4gb camera card but I cant access it on my computer thank you , mike e.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

No special instructions apply to devices of this type. You pretty much just plug them in to a USB port, insert the memory card into the appropriate slot and a folder window should open, or an autorun box asking you what you want to do.

Things to try:

A different USB port.
A mains-powered USB hub.
Get a better quality card-reader than this "cheapo" one.


----------

